
Calendar and contact syncing for iPhone and Windows Mobile devices - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/calendar-and-contact-syncing-for-iphone.html
======
tptacek
Just set it up; note that you have to hit m.google.com/sync from your iPhone
Safari browser to pick which calendars to sync. Outbound works fine without
it, but inbound sync doesn't do anything until you select calendars.

With BusySync keeping my iCal synced with Google, it takes about 4 seconds for
my iPhone to update after I add an event to my iCal.

------
wastedbrains
I had this through nuevasync.com which was pretty awesome. I want to support
them as a startup but this is all they did, and so what if they did it 2
months ago, google now does it and I am far less worried about google
disappearing than I am a tiny startup.

I hope they come up with something else it was an awesome product.

------
snprbob86
It appears to be implemented as an Exchange server!

Push Gmail can't be far behind.

[http://www.google.com/support/mobile/bin/answer.py?answer=13...](http://www.google.com/support/mobile/bin/answer.py?answer=138740&topic=14252)

~~~
there
apple's mobileme service suddenly lost a lot of flair (and probably a few paid
subscribers)

